# Heat transfer color changing issues - also when sent to DTG printer! Help!



## CAV Designs (Aug 28, 2015)

I have been setting up my own website featuring t-shirts as well as other printed products.

I have been purchasing "samples" from various DTG printers.

My problem - my blue is turning green upon ink processing. This first occurred when I sent the design to a DTG printer who wanted $35 to fix this issue for me. I told them I needed to know what I was doing incorrectly - adding a $35 upcharge to every new design did not seem quite feasible to me.

So I went a tried a heat transfer. Wow, it did the same change! I had not used my heat transfer for quite a while but I cannot remember having this problem.

I have an Epson printer with their Dura-Brite inks. I've used them (Epson) for years and never had issues. 

At first the DTG printer talked about RGB versus CMYK (speaking over my head, of course, to earn the $35 he was requesting). But then when I asked what I needed to do to "fix" this problem - what did I need to do as far as CMYK or RGB is concerned - he said it has nothing to do with RGB or CMYK. UGH!!!!

I'm being told I need to purchase samples of designs on the various color shirts which will tell me what the CMYK #s were (but remember, it has nothing to do with CMYK and RGB). This will cost me a small fortune to do this for every design.

I had ordered shirts from this vendor with no color issues until this one design.

*But now I also want to know what is happening so I can possibly do a traditional heat transfer on white.* Sorry about the rambling but I am so aggravated and definitely not any smarter on the subject than when this first started. 

PLEASE - how do I set up my printer so that when I want to heat transfer blue - it doesn't turn green. By the way, in the print out the colors are fine. It's when I transfer it that it turns green.

Thank you so much for any lesson you can provide me.

Carol Ann Vega
CAV Designs


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Can you send me the artwork? I can see what you have it setup as and might be able to help. There are several factors for the issues via DTG.

1. Your monitor display might not be accurate, so what you see on screen vs what is printed could be an issue.

2. Some printer software wants the file to be generated using a RGB profile and if a CMYK profile is used it can cause a color shift.

3. The color of the substrate can also be a culprit for colors not being replicated correctly.

It could be or a combination of these issues that is causing the problem. My email is [email protected] and I would be happy to try and help.


----------

